# Posting Large Pictures



## GettingKinky (Apr 13, 2015)

With the old forum format I could post pictures directly from the camera roll on my phone. In the new forum there is a 2MB limit and all my pictures are too big. Resizing them is an extra step and a pain in the rear. Is there anyway we can increase the size limit of pictures to 5MB?

Other than that and the fact that I haven't figured out how to multi quote, I'm starting to like the new forum.


----------



## dimopoulos (Apr 14, 2015)

It is 5MB now.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 16, 2015)

@dimopoulos 

I jus tried loading a picture that is 4MB and it just spins and spins but won't load. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 18, 2015)

I haven't been able to upload anything since the upgrade


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 18, 2015)

It's times I have wanted to load pics and I can't as well about to try it out


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 18, 2015)

I select a pic and it shows loading for a few seconds and says no file chosen


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yup---I still can't upload anything.  I have a 328KB file I'm trying to upload and I keep getting an error message.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 18, 2015)

Same here


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 18, 2015)

My "solution" for now is to upload them to my fotki and posting the link instead


----------



## SheenaVee (Apr 20, 2015)

Could you please increase the size limit again? To maybe 8 or 10mb, if possible? @dimopoulos


----------



## Topsido (Apr 20, 2015)

Same problem here. My picture from my phone is below 1MB and spinning around and around it goes. Nothing happens. Then I downloaded and attached a picture from Pinterest and that picture took.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 22, 2015)

I still can't upload pics either


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Apr 22, 2015)

I can't either.


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 24, 2015)

I have the same problem. All of my pictures are under 5MB and they won't upload.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 29, 2015)

It's been fixed!!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't have the option to upload any pics from my laptop.  Trying to fix my siggy pic.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 2, 2015)

It's gone again. Still can't upload.


----------



## LavenderMint (May 2, 2015)

Same here. Haven't been able to upload since the app went away and none of my pictures are even close to the size limit.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 2, 2015)

Ok. I've been playing around with it and it seems it'll only upload items that are *1MB or less*. So even though the upload limit says that it's 5MB, it doesn't work if you go that high.


----------



## sweetpea7 (May 3, 2015)

test


----------



## MissCrawford (May 8, 2015)

..............


----------



## MissCrawford (May 8, 2015)

....................


----------



## Egyptjones (May 12, 2015)

Test


----------



## GettingKinky (May 13, 2015)

This sucks.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 13, 2015)

I have been trying to upload from my phone just now also and nothing happens


----------



## sj10460 (May 14, 2015)

Haven't been able to upload photos since the upgrade.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 16, 2015)

Could yall please fix this issue?


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (May 18, 2015)

I can't change my avatar either...


----------

